

The $1B company that prefers 40 year old coders who only work 45 hours a week - shard
http://pando.com/2015/02/10/the-1-billion-company-that-prefers-40-year-old-coders-who-only-work-45-hours-a-week-now-thats-a-unicorn/

======
showsover
The "only 45 hours" part is a bit strange for a European. Most companies here
do 38 hours, some go to 39 or 40 (but then we get 6 or 12 days PTO extra).

------
PostOnce
Why is it strange to want experienced, professional career programmers? 20
years of experience has value, new grads can't and don't perform the same work
on the same level, all other things equal.

How is that a unicorn? If you want good software on a regular basis in a
reasonable amount of time you hire people who've been doing it a while.

How many major legal battles are fought primarily by newly-minted lawyers?

~~~
ibebrett
Because in silicon valley and the startup scene in general you will see mostly
20 somethings as software engineers. Companies like that they can pay them
less and get long hours out of them . (No children, work is #1 priority, etc).

------
CmonDev
I guess whoever buys them will get a maintainable code for a change.

~~~
IndianAstronaut
Possibly. The programmers I work with in that age range seem to make it a
point to write hard to read and understand code. This in a way keeps their
jobs more secure and in general has made it tough to onboard new programmers.

~~~
hackles_raised
Not enough information here to either validate your opinion or dismiss as
inexperience.

~~~
CmonDev
I have met both kinds.

